# Hello from France



## 4al.Coda (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi all! 

My name is MANZONI Florent, I'm a pianist from Toulouse (France). 
I also write arrangements for my small band (it's name: 4al.Coda) and for June 2017 I compose soundtrack on Ableton Live (I'm only amateur ) ! 

I hope find here a little bit of help and feedback to progress in orchestral composition


----------



## Jaap (Feb 1, 2018)

Welcome Manzoni! I hope this forum can be of great help as it is an amazing resource


----------



## leon chevalier (Feb 1, 2018)

welcome 



4al.Coda said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is MANZONI Florent, I'm a pianist from Toulouse (France).
> I also write arrangements for my small band (it's name: 4al.Coda) and for June 2017 I compose soundtrack on Ableton Live (I'm only amateur ) !
> ...


----------



## 4al.Coda (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you guys for your welcome!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 1, 2018)

Bienvenue Florent !


----------



## 4al.Coda (Feb 2, 2018)

Merci whitewasteland !


----------



## Svyato (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi and Cheers from Poitiers !


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 2, 2018)

Allo du Québec, Florent!


----------



## 4al.Coda (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you guys ! 
A lot of francophone here


----------



## clemducasse (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeayyy Florent!!


----------

